# Calf Routine - Snake Inspired



## Viduus (Jul 6, 2019)

Snakes comments about calves combined with my current thinking about digging in harder had me tweak my calf routine. Definitely felt this one.

Superset with no rest.

*Seated Calf:* performed with a deep stretch at the bottom then a “double pump” at the top. After holding the top contraction, I released for about a half inch to an inch then contracted back up to the top. This double pump really pushed the contraction for me.

*Donkey Calf: *The Gym I’m visiting has a machine donkey calf so I took advantage of it. Otherwise I’d do these on a leg press. Went as heavy as the machine allowed then tried the double pump for the first time. Man this killed.

*Calf Stretch on step block:* It was here so I decided to use it. Did a real strict deep stretch on the block and held it for 20 seconds. The burn past ten was pretty bad but I tried using it as a tool to get used to the pain (per Brick’s other comments)

After 5 rounds of that I was pretty fried. The strict double pump and the block stretch really added a lot that was missing before. Have fun!


----------



## snake (Jul 6, 2019)

Good to here this Vids. Everyone has that stubborn body part but when it's calves, it seems like it's almost acceptable to give up on them; glad you're not that guy!


----------



## CJ (Jul 6, 2019)

Go Team #CalvesEveryday!!!


----------



## Mythos (Jul 7, 2019)

I need something like this for forearms. My calves blow up with zero effort, meanwhile my forearms look like shite no matter how I bash them it seems. These are the kind of genetic freakshow problems I have.


----------



## Viduus (Jul 7, 2019)

Mythos said:


> I need something like this for forearms. My calves blow up with zero effort, meanwhile my forearms look like shite no matter how I bash them it seems. These are the kind of genetic freakshow problems I have.



I got nothing for you. I don’t do any direct forearm training yet. I used to get killer painful pumps from underhand bender over rows but it’s been awhile since I felt that. 

No idea on intensity techniques for forearms!


----------



## Grizzly911 (Jul 7, 2019)

Viduus said:


> I got nothing for you. I don’t do any direct forearm training yet. I used to get killer painful pumps from underhand bender over rows but it’s been awhile since I felt that.
> 
> No idea on intensity techniques for forearms!



Ahh, the reverse grip barbell rows, Dorian Yates-Style


----------



## Long (Jul 7, 2019)

Calf raises that end with the weight balanced on the big toe and the heels touching work well. That's Vince Girondas. 

Calf raises with the toes pointed in, out and straight all work different areas of the calf. 

I've been doing about 7-10 sets VG style and following it up with 3-4 sets each of toes in/out/strait and finishing with partials for that nasty burn to stimulate growth.


----------



## Long (Jul 7, 2019)

Mythos said:


> I need something like this for forearms. My calves blow up with zero effort, meanwhile my forearms look like shite no matter how I bash them it seems. These are the kind of genetic freakshow problems I have.



Wrist curls with dumbbells super set with reverse wrist curls. Follow that by picking up a heavy wood baseball bat or iron rod and keeping the forearm parallel to the floor and only moving the wrist bein the bat to your shoulder then point it away. That's one rep.


----------



## Viduus (Jul 8, 2019)

Long said:


> Calf raises that end with the weight balanced on the big toe and the heels touching work well. That's Vince Girondas.
> 
> Calf raises with the toes pointed in, out and straight all work different areas of the calf.
> 
> I've been doing about 7-10 sets VG style and following it up with 3-4 sets each of toes in/out/strait and finishing with partials for that nasty burn to stimulate growth.



I’m still learning but I found those queues weren’t enough for me. I have a nerve issue that prevents me from activating the inside of my right calf so I’m very attentive to this one...

I’ve found instead of pointing my toes I or out that I need to concentrate on pressing with the inside or outside of the ball of my feet. I think that’s the same thing the pointing is supposed to help. (Toes out seems to make me want to press with the inside etc.)

I think just making sure the pressing is equal and the contraction is intense should be enough for me - for now.


----------



## Texan69 (Jul 8, 2019)

I Like it Viduus !!!


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 8, 2019)

Gonna try this double-pump technique this week, Mate. Good on ya'.


----------



## Nytrain (Jul 8, 2019)

How often do you train calfs??


----------



## Viduus (Jul 12, 2019)

Nytrain said:


> How often do you train calfs??




Not enough. I don’t think they matter to 99% of the world but I do it to keep myself honest about attempting to improve every area.

I use them or ab workouts as filler exercises when I need to catch my breath. Weird stuff like super-setting bent over rows with seated calf raises. Beats standing around.


----------



## powermaster (Jul 21, 2019)

Going to give this a try. Thanks vid for sharing. I have been incorporating what long describe but I feel it’s time for a change up.


----------

